

How we built Facebook Connect (video) - j2d2
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=562087699610

======
far33d
When did FB start requiring flash 10 for video? Yesterday?

------
timmaah
Just me or are the slides one slide ahead of most of his talk?

